# A Smuggler's Tale (an Elder Scrolls RP)



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Here it is People

_The year is 4E 172, the year after the beginning of the great war between 
The Empire of Tamriel and the Second Aldmeri Dominion of Alinor and Valenwood. 
Cyrodiil, the heartland of the Empire is in turmoil, Leyawiin has been taken by Aldmeri forces
and Bravil is under siege from the Invaders and a force has made its way into the deserts of Hammerfell.
With the arrival of war comes lawlessness and plenty of people to take advantage of it. None foremost than the 
Smuggler band of Dreyva Arrivayn, taking advantage of the sudden demand for product across the shattered Empire.
Whether it be fine Altmer wines, Breton cuisine, weapons,Skooma or even people willing to pay the price; they'll bring it.

Now in Anvil's Flowing Bowl inn, you gaze upon an advertisement. It states that a Dunmer smuggler and his band seek new talent
for their ranks. Whether its with blades, magick or stealth, it matters not. You then turn around to see a Dark Elf and his lieutenant staring intently 
at you, as well as the others examining the advert, with his ruby red eyes. He smiles, "come for the job eh? so here's what we have then, tell me
your names and your skills". The Dunmer examines you once more and laughs "no need to tell me of your race...a little background would be apreciated
though, let's me know if you are good for the job". He glugs down the bottle of mead, "so lets get to the introductions then, I have no doubt 
you know who I am, but what about everyone else​_?"

So basically this is an rp for a band of smugglers, there will be certain unique positions to be included. 


One character shall be Dreyva's lieutenant and partner-in-crime
If a player wishes to make an Altmer or Bosmer character, only one may choose to be a Thalmor dissident...this will play a part in the storyline.
If you need some quick information regarding the races, background and skills here are some links:

http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Races

http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Skills

http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Lore:Fourth_Era

http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Lore:Places

http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Lore:Daedric_Princes

http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Lore:Aedra

http://forums.uesp.net/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=27306 (as there is no clear lifespan for the races, here is a thread that discusses lifespans of the races as well as other factors)

Standard RP rules apply here, no godmodding, and no claiming to be the Champion of Cyrodiil or the Nerevarine...they already have their own stories.

Perks
The system is simple, your character starts off with 100 points to invest in different perks, each having their own cost. These perks are indicators of what you are capable of...how you manifest them is entirely up to you

Magic

Destruction

Pyromancer (2 points): Having worked with flame spells for so long, you wield it as an extention of your rage and therefore yourself.

Chryomancer (2 points): Such is your mastery of Ice magic, the Frozen winds of Skyrim are your chief rivals.

Electromancer (2 points): The Storms of the Heavens flow through your fingertips like your very life essence.

Solar Embrace (3 points): The very light of the sun flows from your very palms, making you the bane of Vampire kind.

Master of Elements (5 points): The elements answer to your beck and call, as a result you favour all and not just one of them.

Leechmaster (7 points): The vitality, magicka and stamina of your enemies are yours to take like a thief in the night.

Lord of the Runes (5 points): Whether or not you care about one element, you can easily tease their forms into traps.

Restoration

Advocate of life (5 points): Life is your duty to preserve, the energies of magicka serve this purpose through the healing of wounds and the purging of toxins and diseases.

Wardmaster (7 points): All but the most powerful spells can be blocked by your skill in wards, and you can tease the energy from them to power your own spells.

Maker of Guardians (5 points): Restoration allows you to shape the world, allowing to heal allies and scorn the unholy when such zones are created

Bane of Undeath (3 points): The dead fear your power, your turn undead spells are such to frighten the most powerful of Liches.

Magic-bound (2 points): Such is your connection to Aetherius, you can use more magicka than other Mages could.

Embodiment of Life (10 points): Such is your skill at the school of restoration, you can save yourself from the point of death.

Illusion

Master of the mortal mind (3 points): You can comprehend the gears that are the minds of mortals, allowing you to easily manipulate them with your spells

Beastkin (3 points): Such is your attunement with the animals of the world, you can easily shape their primitive thoughts to your will.

Shaper of Realities (5 points): Such is your skill at illusion, you can easily make others see things that do not exist or warp their perception of Nirn itself.

Invisible Prince (10 points): Sometimes people wish to be invisible...you can do just that.

Mind of the Unearthly (10 points): Your mind can easily match that of the Undead or worse....Daedra. Your Illusion spells will affect them like mere mortals.

Terror incarnate (3 points): Sometimes your enemies need only see the power in your eyes to run in sheer terror

Shadow spells (3 points): Subtlety is your nature, it is therefore seen in your spells as your enemies cannot hear them. 

Conjuration

Necromancy (5 points): The dead answer your will and serve to your every whim.

Prince of Oblivion (10 points): The Daedra are your servants, for to them you are a prince and can therefore summon them with ease.

Daedra-kin (5 points): Opposing Daedra will see you as their own...with the right spell and talent.

The Manifestation of blades (5 points): Your reach in Oblivion is indeed deep, allowing you to manifest any weapon that your mind can comprehend.

Master of Souls (3 points): With the right soul gem, the souls of the dead shall heed your call.

Binding blade (5 points): The weapons that have answered your call can ensnare the souls of the dead and strike fear into them.

The Undoing (7 points): With your power, the Daedra will be pulled screaming back into Oblivion, whilst the undead shall be lain once more to rest.

Alteration

Mage Armour (3 points): The forces of Alteration can make the softest of fabrics as strong as the purest Ebony

Living Stone (5 points) Such is your knowledge of Alteration, you can make the flesh of your enemies like stone, freezing them in the process.

Master of Light (2 points): Light acts according to your whim, manifesting from your very hands.

Arcane senses (2 points): With the right spell, the living and the undead become known to you, even behind the very walls.

Arcane aura (10 points): You are infused with with the power of Alteration, allowing you to resist and absorb hostile magics

Shaper of Nirn (10 points): Such is your mastery over reality, you can make yourself breathe underwater, turn iron into gold and manipulate objects or even shape your life-force into magicka at the risk of your life. 

Enchanting

Elemental touch (5 points): The Elements will shape themselves inot the very thing they are bound to 

Corporeal blessings (10 points): With the object, no augmentation to the wearer is off limits.

Twin blessings (10): Such is the enchanter's insights, he can bind two effects into a single object

Combat

Archery

The Piercing arrow (5 points): Even from a distance you can see the flaws in the opponent's armour, allowing you to penetrate it with ease.

Deadly Shot (10 points): You know the right places to shoot to bring down your enemies swiftly.

Storm of Arrows (10 points): Such is your accuracy, you can fire arrows at great speed while they hit flawlessly.

All seeing eye (3 points): You can hit the furthest targets that you can see.

Crippling shots (3 points): You know just where to hit to cripple your enemies.

Clear thinking (3 points): Nothing can impede your concentration when shooting.

One-handed

Blademaster (5 points): The sword is much a part of you as the metal is of it.

Anvil of rage (5 points): The mace is an extention of your very rage.

Manhewer (5 points): The axe is your best friend and your means of communicaton.

Master of Three (10 points): You know the ins and outs of each weapon, and know just how to use them right.

Dance of Death (10 points): Each blow you make is deadly, none shall survive your blade.

Storm of blades (5 blades): Two weapons can be used in perfect harmony.

Two-Handed

Paladin (5 points): The greatsword is where your talent lies, wielding it with little effort

Hammer Smashed Face (5 points): The hammer is as light as a feather in your hands, such is your skill.

Heres (insert name here)!!! (5 points): Your skill with a battle axe is so great that it is terrifying.

Master of Three (10 points)

Deathmarch (10 points): See dance of death.

Heavy Armour

Dwemer's Gift (10 points): Like the Dwemer before, your armour is no impediment to your movements.

Steel Flesh (10 points): Your armour is in tune with you, granting you more protection from hostile attacks

Blocking

Phalanx (5 points): Your shield is unyielding, all but the blows of a giant will where you down.

Wall of blades (10 points): Your skill at blocking with a weapon is such, that you can easily strike when your enemy has struck.

Bladebreaker (10 points): You know the strongest parts of your protection and the weakest parts of your enemy's weapon, allowing you to break it upon the defence.

Smithing

Master of the Forge (10 points): Any material can be shaped into armour and weapons by your hand, just as dough is shaped by a baker.

Arcane hammer (5 points): The intrinsic nature of magic is no match for your hammer, allowing you to temper and repair enchanted weapons.

Eye of metal (5 points): Such is your keen eye, you can easily see where veins of metal lie in wait.

Stealth

Sneak

Shadowkin (10 points): All your life you have been in the shadows, now you are shrouded by it.

Sweet Silence (5 points): No one can hear your movements (can't be taken with Heavy Armour).

Assassin's blade (10 points): You prefer death from the shadows, striking when your enemy has turned his back.

Swift Shadows (5 points): Night falls quickly in Winter, so why can't you creep quickly in the darkness?

Lockpicking

A Living Key (10 points): You know the ins and outs of every lock that has ever been invented.

Replica (5 points): Even thieves have their perfect permanent targets, so easy access is a must

Hands of Shadow (5 points): Such is your skill, no-one can notice you picking a lock.

Ebony picks (10 points): The very picks you use are forged of the finest ebony, meaning they can never be broken

Pickpocketing

Ghosthands (10 points): No-one will notice your hands in their pockets

Under their noses (5 points): So great is your skill, you can easily steal weapons and jewellery from your targets.

Thief's intuition (5 points): You know exactly who to steal from and who not to.

Master of Deception (3 points): You can easily conceal what you have taken...or plant it on someone else.

Light Armour

Second skin (5 points): Having acquainted yourself to the lightest of armours, they pose no obstruction to you.

Light as a feather, hard as steel (10 points): Such is your skill with light armour, you can easily make it rival that of heavy armour.

Alchemy

Snake-kin (5 points): Like a snake, you are skilled in making the deadliest poisons in Tamriel.

Apothecary (10 points): A knowledge of life-giving and augmentative tonics helps greatly.

One with the forest (5 points): Such is your knowledge of plant life, you know what to avoid and what to pick to achieve the right effect.

Speech

Silver-tongued (10 points): So good are you at persuasion, anyone can easily believe you or be persuaded.

Merchant's flair (5 points): Any price is good for those you deal with, but low prices are better for you.

Inspiration (5 points): Your words inspire the meakest to arms.

Character layout

Name: Dreyva "Arri" Arrivayn

Race (only the 10 playable ones please): Dunmer (Dark Elf)

Age: 167 

Birthplace: Vivec city, Vvardenfell, Morrowind

Physical Appearance: Like any average Dunmer, Dreyva has grey skin (with a tinge of blue), red eyes, long crescent shaped ears, high cheekbones and a strong muscular and lithe build. He sports little to no facial hair and his long black hair is either often tied back or braided (he has a thing for Nord hairstyles). Dreyva's face is also tattooed with the symbol of his family (a flame with a handprint in the middle) and has several scars dating back to the Red Year. Most distinctive of all, as a result of brush with Vampirism but ultimately cured of it, the Dunmer still possesses slightly longer than normal canines...a little quirk from the method used to cure him. His choice of clothing extends to an elegant mage's robe, though modified to accomodate a pair of Dwemer guantlets and boots.

Religious beliefs: Traditional Dunmeri ancestor and Daedra (primarily Azura) worship, but is quite secular, due to his line of work.

Personality: A person of duality, Dreyva could be looked at as an enigma. Most of the time he is jovial, issuing jokes (especially dirty ones) at random and is very approachable, often leading others to underestimate him. However, all this changes when he is completely drunk; Dreyva becomes a bitter, depressive person. In this state, he may rant and rave about how much the god's hate him since they let him survive the eruption of Red Mountain while the rest of his family were killed and breaks into tears, but this is done in private. Outside of this duality, he is cunning and wary...a necessary trait that one needs in the line of smuggling and distrusts those who those who have yet to prove themselves in his employ. Due to his previous line of work, he is a skilled businessman and has a talent for haggling. Due to formerly being a Vampire, Dreyva has a severe dislike of their kind who take too much pleasure from their curse's morally wrong habits and has developed quite a bit of knowledge on how to deal with them.

Background: Born to a wealthy noble family in Vivec city, Dreyva had certainly lived a life of privilege. However this was balanced with being brought up with honour and respect for life, the Daedra and the ancestors of his family, meaning that the Dunmer noble knows of how others live and understands their individual predicaments. Throughout these years, he had developed a healthy interest in magic and swordplay; talents that his father further encouraged him to explore. In his adolescence, Dreyva was introduced by an old friend of the Arrivayn family to a beautiful Dark Elf girl named Aaliyana; the two immediately fell in love and their marriage was arranged three years later when they came of age. 

Dreyva and Aaliyana's marriage was a happy one, their families' coffers were filled with even more gold from Dreyva's business dealings and adventures throughout Vvardenfell. It was one such adventure where he found his signature Dwemer blade, gauntlets and boots. However the adventuring side of his career had to be halted with the birth of their first children, a pair of boy and girl twins who they named Sursil and Veridia. This was an even happier time for the couple, both children had inherited their father's magical talent and the inherent good looks of their mother...they had plans for potential suitors. It was three days after the birth of their third child when the eruption of Vvardenfell ruined their happiness. The family raced for the nearest docks and Dreyva was able to convince the Ashlander captaining the ship to take them away, but there was not enough room for him so he stayed behind. However this would give him no solace, as a fireball from the burning mountain smashed into the ship, he screamed at the heavens as what remained of the ship sank beneath the tumultous waves. As if waiting for the end, wasn't enough, a lone Khajiit crazed with hate for the Dunmer, attacked the grieving noble. In a fit of rage, Dreyva slew the cat-person only for an enormous tsunami to smash into the docks, he hoped he would be reunited with his family.

However, fate would not be so merciful as the Dunmer was washed onto the the southern most parts of Morrowind's coast. Unconscious, Dreyva was plucked from the ash-strewn beach by a not so beneficial benefactor, a group of Aundae Vampires. Instead of using him as a meal, the fiends had something more sinister in mind for their new acquisition. They gave him their disease...and instead of welcoming him into their ranks they used him as an experiment, how long Vampires can go without feeding before they lose their sanity. Only one took pity on him, slipping him a vial of blood when the others weren't watching, but this wasn't enough to slow his descent into madness. One night, whilst suffering deeply from the pains of hunger, Dreyva saw the spirits of his wife and children, urging him to stay strong and live on, then they can rest in peace. When the morning came, fate finally smiled upon him; for the Vampire who took pity upon him opened his cell, revealed she had locked the others out in the sun and slipped him his weapons and a vial containing a black liquid. The Dunmer partook of the vial's contents, he felt his bloodthirst slip away and so did the feeling of insanity. Elated, Dreyva asked the Vampire her name and how long he spent as a Vampire. She replied that her name was Lucille and that 50 years has passed. Still filled with joy, Dreyva wasn't shocked at the revelation. Before he could truly thank her, a blade pierced her heart from behind, rendering her body to dust. It seems one of the other Aundae had survived, the other Vampire proceded to hurl bolts of arcane lightning at Dreyva, only for the Dunmer to counter with fire. After a long protracted fight, the fiend was significantly weakened and the nobleman finished it off by beheading it. After finally gazing upon the sun after 50 years, Dreyva vowed to live his life to the full...but still he grieves for his family, never having the proper opportunity to do so during his captivity. Today, along with his partner (the only person who knows about his ordeal at the hands of the Vampires), he runs a succesful smuggling ring and with the onset of the war with the Aldmeri dominion, more business opportunities have arisen for his smugglers...but are they worth the risk?

Skills (Choose eight to specialise in): 

One-handed
Blademaster

Destruction
Master of elements

Solar Embrace

Illusion 
Shaper of Realities

Invisible Prince

Shadow Spells

Mind of the Unearthly

Restoration
Advocate of Life

Alteration
Mage Armour

Living Stone

Enchanting
Elemental touch

Twin blessings

Speech
Silver tongued

Merchant's flair

Sneak
Sweet silence

Equipment (you can only have one magic weapon and one magic object; armour, clothing and jewellery fits here): 

Istngraz: A Dwemer sword, enchanted with life-draining magicks.

Lucille's Torque: A memento of the woman who saved him in his time of need, Dreyva wears her torque always in his way to honour her. This piece of jewellery allows him to use more Magicka.

Dwemer Gauntlets and boots: 'nuff said

Traits (as well as race traits, include 2 other unique traits of your own making...nothin too over the top please)

Dunmer blood: Resistance to fire

Elixir of Lucille: With the Elixir still coursing through his veins, Dreyva has an Immunity to Vampirism.

A lifetime of adventure and tragedy: As a result of his life, Dreyva can easily interact with members of other races and certainly knows his way around. However he still grieves for his family.

So then sign up and enjoy!!! :biggrin:

Note: Santaire's character will be Dreyva's lieutenant, but the position of Thalmor Dissident is open.

Characters

Farseer Ulthris-Dunmer-Dreyva Arrivayn

Malochai-Bosmer-Gelebros 'Greenwood' Benoch

Noise Marine-Dunmer-Redras Raven-Eye

son of Azurman-Khajiit-Dar'Furtim

DestroyerHive-Imperial-Captain Eugene Blackheart

Septok-Altmer-Tullahvul


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll just go ahead and reserve a spot. I've been looking for a friendly RP to participate in during the break.

By the way, if you're thinking of doing a pirate captain, you're too late


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ill get a sheet up as soon as possible and you said eight to specialise in is it just me or i that a bit much i mean maybe like 5 or 6 is enough but eights seems like your an all around champ cause i mean like you could split it between being a good fighter good mage and good rogue guy when they usually don't exist


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

I'd generally assume that a person would go with whatever build they prefer...some like to keep to class roles....or perhaps I could initiate a perk system like they have in Skyrim


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

It's done


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

holy shit this is extremely complicated... will be doing this but itll take a while


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I might, but a character will take a long while to be written and posted


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I will see if I can put together a Bosmer character together. Will start tonight but it probably won't be finished until tomorrow ...


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

finised my character accept for personality and half of background


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Name: Gelebros ‘Greenwood’ Benoch

Race: Bosmer (Wood Elf)

Age: 164

Birthplace: Silvenar, Valenwood

Physical Appearance: Gelebros has skin which is tanned from spending most of his life outside. His thick hair is chocolate brown and flows to his shoulders, but he is clean shaven, and his eyes glimmer like emeralds, so green are they. As is the norm for the -mer races, his ears are long and pointed, and his cheekbones high. 
He has always valued stealth over strength and as such his build is thin and lithe with taut muscle, but he still doesn’t appear lanky at six feet exactly. He does have several small scars on his chest, from numerous encounters with the creatures of the Valenwood, but they are not conspicuous, and a large, knotted scar on his chest from the attack he led on the Thalmor. 
His typical choice of clothing is close-fitting leather armour, boots and gauntlets, of a rich brown, with a long cloak of deep green and a hood that hides his face.

Religious beliefs: A follower of Y’ffre, the Forest God, as well as Jone and Jode (the moon gods)

Personality: Gelebros is, in general, a bosmer who tries not to take the world seriously when he doesn’t have a job to complete - he likes nothing quite so much as sitting in a tavern or around a fire with his comrades and drinking the fine wines from all across Tamriel - especially the Summerset Isles (renamed Alinor) - but he can be quite sarcastic and thus doesn’t come across as friendly. However, when he is working, he changes, becoming extremely serious. He refuses to talk about the Aldmeri Dominion. However, when extremely deep in his cups, he can become morose and lament the loss of his former comrades, but he never tells anyone which comrades how they died. His happiness is essentially an extremely well-practiced facade. 
Gelebros is also extremely loyal to his friends, once a friendship has been established - something he can struggle to do due to his often sarcastic nature - and will fight to help his friends. The gods, whilst meaningful to him, do not play a major role in how he lives his life, as he believes that once must do what they must to survive and so he will do what it takes to stay alive - for once one is near death, amends can be made.  
_Stance on the Thalmor/Aldmeri Dominion - Gelebros dislikes the Aldmeri Dominion and the Thalmor administration, as he knows of the First Aldmeri Dominion, and believes that Valenwood was truer before and their system was effective as it was, before the Thalmor took over the near non-existent government. He does not voice his dissent, but it is a true hatred and dislike._  

Background: Gelebros was born into a normal Bosmer family in Silvernar, deep in the heart of Valenwood, and as with all of his race is preternaturally skilled with a bow. He, however, has taken it further and has practiced with his bow almost to the exclusion of all other weapons when he was a child, and by the time he was an adult the wood elf was a brilliant shot, able to kill from extraordinary ranges and with extreme accuracy. 

However, when the Aldmeri Dominion was re-established in 4E 29, he left Valenwood, despising the new Thalmor authority, and left for Cyrodiil, confident that the centre of the Empire would be the safest place from the new rulers. He stuck to his mantra of ‘Do what is necessary’, and became a mercenary, selling his skills with a bow to the highest bidder and making for himself quite a name. He forgot that life when the Thalmor invaded Cyrodiil and became part of a guerilla force who harassed the back of the Aldmeri Domion’s soldiers, causing great disruption. He had hidden his relative wealth before he took to this fighting, when he went to recover it to help aid his fight against the Aldmeri Dominion, he found the hiding place empty, devoid of even a single coin. In a rage, he rejoined his guerrilla band and led a raid against a camp, killing many, but in the end he was the only one who managed to survive, badly wounded, and retreated to hide in the Blackwood east of Leyawiin - not a place he would have frequented by choice, but needs must. Once he had recovered enough, he made his way to Leyawiin, earning himself gold as he could, but willing to take most jobs to get it.

*Magic*
Illusion
Beastkin (3)
Invisible Prince (10)

*Combat*
Archery
The Piercing arrow (5)
Deadly Shot (10)
Storm of Arrows (10)
All seeing eye (3)
Crippling shots (3)
Clear thinking (3)

*Stealth*
Sneak
Shadowkin (10)
Sweet Silence (5)
Assassin’s Blade (10)
Swift Shadows (5)

Light Armour
Second Skin (5)

Pickpocketing
Ghosthands (10)
Master of Deception (3)

Speech
Merchant’s Flair (5)

*Skills*:- 

Invisible Prince
Merchant’s Flair
Sweet Silence

*Equipment*: 

Aetwar (a Bosmer bow, enchanted to absorb the stamina of those he shoots)
Long, curved-bladed knife (steel) 
Leather armour, gauntlets and boots (rich brown)
Necklace of Life (necklace with a ruby set into gold enchanted with a spell to detect life)
Cloak (deep green)

*Traits*:

Beast Tongue: Animals will temporarily do as Gelebros (Race trait)

Sense of Direction: Having grown up deep in the heart of Valenwood, with barely even tracks linking the settlements, Gelebros has developed an intuitive sense of direction and is able to find his way with little difficulty

Outdoorsman: Again, having grown up deep within Valenwood, Galebros is an outdoorsman who is quite capable of surviving in the wilds without aid. 

_Farseer, I hope this is OK! Any changes, just let me know ...
I will add some more to the background tomorrow, but this is, at least, a basis_


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks good dude


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Does _Enchanted Object_ include armour?


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

It does yes


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Count me in. However, a sheet may not be up for a while yet, all kinds of crap is all about to hit me. I'll need to PM you the utter insanity of my character. Which, for everyone's note, is an Altmer. Who hates the Aldmeri Dominion. And is generally weird. More on that later.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

As with Septok, I too will not have my character sheet up for a small while. Maybe late tommorrow.

Anyway, if shotguns are the rule here, then consider the Imperial off-limits


----------



## Noise Marine (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm creating a character sheet now, it should be up sometime today! This looks like fun.

I'd also like to take the Thalmor dissident character option -if it's still open. Either that or I can take an Altmer or Dunmer.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

The Thalmor dissident is definately still open, so go ahead.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Farseer Ulthris said:


> The Thalmor dissident is definately still open, so go ahead.


So do all other Altmer/Bosmer characters have to agree with the Thalmor, or is complete neutrality acceptable to every Altmer/Bosmer?


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

I'd expect most to be completely neutral or at least disagree with their values...especially if they were born outside of the current Aldmeri territories. The Dissident here is someone who actually spoke out against the Thalmor...whether or not they were a member is up to them.


----------



## Noise Marine (Dec 18, 2012)

Name: Redras Raven-Eye

Race: Dunmer (Dark Elf)

Age: 97 years old

Birthplace: Erabenimsun Tribe Territory, Morrowind

Physical Appearance: Having spent the earliest years of his life under the perpetual fog of Erabenimsun territory, Redras’ red eyes and greyish skin are slightly paler and more sensitive than those of your typical Dunmer. His white hair is worn closely cropped, completely shaven on either side and around the back while the hair on top is worn slightly longer at about 2 inches and worn to the left –picture one of the so-called “SS” haircuts. His face is both stern and kind at the same time, with a complete lack of facial hair or scarring and a surprisingly noble bearing for an Ashlander. Redras stands at a relatively tall 5'10" with a lithe yet muscular build.
On his head, a fine tri-corn grey-black hat sits –unless he’s inside. He wears a fine, yet rugged grey-black overcoat that cascades down his form well past his knees with little hint of ornamentation beyond the black iron buttons and pale grey trim which almost seems to glow. In addition to this, he wears a pair of black leather gloves, knee-high black boots, a white swashbuckler’s undershirt, and black pants. He wears a thin ebony rapier on his right side, with which he is completely ambidextrous and a shortsword of the same make and thickness on his right.
All of this gear is of obviously expensive make, yet it has all seen much use and smells faintly of brine and salt water.

Religious Beliefs: Redras loosely follows Clavicus Vile, valuing money and commerce above most other things. 

Personality: A swashbuckling pirate by trade, Redras has a special affinity for all things gold. If he can make money at it, cutting down a few civilians won’t get in the way. A loud and sometimes boisterous drunk, he’ll be the first to break out into song when the opportunity strikes and loves nothing more –except for gold of course- than a bawdy wench and several tankards of ale or anything else alcohol related on hand. Somewhat of an alcoholic, he drinks heavily throughout the day -which he claims helps him focus. 

Though typically a self-serving bastard, heroics aren’t entirely beyond him and he’s not averse to a good fight if he sees any worth in it –money related or otherwise. Redras has a certain code of honor he lives by, though it is by no means a rigid code, on some matters he will not budge.

Background: Born into the purely warlike Erabenimsun tribe, Redras has lived a rough life. Cast out of his tribe at the young age of 26 when it was found he possessed the “cowardly” attribute of invisibility and being an undisciplined alcoholic –kleptomania was just icing on the cake as far as the elders were concerned. Disgraced, he was branded an outsider and thrown to the inhospitable lands on the outskirts of his village with nothing but his bare skin and a kitchen knife to keep him alive. Such a fate should have been considered a death sentence. However, he fell in with a group of outcast _Mabrigash_ and from them he learned much of the different schools of magic.

Before long he was driven out of his native land by an Erabenimsun hunting party and forced to migrate to other parts of Morrowind at large. He travelled like this for years, preying on travelers when he could and hunting other bandits for their loot and the bounties on their heads. Redras never stayed in the same place twice but, eventually the authorities caught up with him in Solstheim. He was thrown into the dungeons of _Fort Frostmoth_ to await execution for his crimes. On the day of his hanging, the Imperial jailer came to take him from his cell, however, when he arrived Redras was nowhere to be seen and would not answer his calls. The guard opened the cell door and Redras, using his powers of invisibility, slipped past him and incapacitated him, leaving the guard naked and hogtied in the cold cell.

Quickly, he stole what he could and bought passage on a pirate vessel mere moments before it left. Well acquainted with the arts of thieving, subterfuge, and murder, he offered his services to the ship’s captain and was quickly accepted. For years, piracy was his trade, eventually he became captain of his own ship, accruing wealth and items. Tragedy struck for Redras when his ship was sunk off the Golden Coast and he washed ashore near Anvil, strangely, he hadn’t lost a single thing he’d had on him. His ship sunk and his crew dead or taken into Imperial custody, Redras had little choice but to go into town and hope he hadn’t become a figure of infamy in the region. He currently lays low in the Flowing Bowl where the story begins…

*Magic:*

Destruction:
Leechmaster (7 points): Steal lifeforce from your enemies.

Illusion:
Master of the mortal mind (3 points): You can comprehend the gears that are the minds of mortals, allowing you to easily manipulate them with your spells
Shaper of Realities (5 points): Such is your skill at illusion, you can easily make others see things that do not exist or warp their perception of Nirn itself.
Invisible Prince (10 points): Sometimes people wish to be invisible...you can do just that.

Alteration:
Arcane senses (2 points): With the right spell, the living and the undead become known to you, even behind the very walls.
Mage Armour (3 points): The forces of Alteration can make the softest of fabrics as strong as the purest Ebony.

*Combat:*

One Handed:
Blademaster (5 points): The sword is much a part of you as the metal is of it.
Dance of Death (10 points): Each blow you make is deadly, none shall survive your blade.
Storm of blades (5 blades): Two weapons can be used in perfect harmony.

*Stealth:*

Sneak:
Swift Shadows (5 points): Night falls quickly in Winter, so why can't you creep quickly in the darkness?
Sweet Silence (5 points): No one can hear your movements (can't be taken with Heavy Armour).
Shadowkin (10 points): All your life you have been in the shadows, now you are shrouded by it.

Pickpocketing:
Under their noses (5 points): So great is your skill, you can easily steal weapons and jewellery from your targets.
Master of Deception (3 points): You can easily conceal what you have taken...or plant it on someone else.
Ghosthands (10 points): No-one will notice your hands in their pockets.

*Alchemy:*
Snake-kin (5 points): Like a snake, you are skilled in making the deadliest poisons in Tamriel.
One with the forest (5 points): Such is your knowledge of plant life, you know what to avoid and what to pick to achieve the right effect.

*Skills:*

One-handed:
Blademaster
Destruction

Illusion:
Shaper of Realities
Invisible Prince
Shadow Spells

Restoration:
Mage Armor
Alteration

Sneak:
Sweet Silence

*Equipment:*

Swordfish: An ebony rapier, typically coated in nightshade poison.

Stingray: An ebony short-rapier, typically coated in nightshade poison.

Captain Raven-Eye's Longcoat: Pirate captain's overcoat, increases stamina.

Captain Raven-Eye's Boots: Enchanted boots, increases movement speed.

Black cloth pants and gloves: Nothing special.

Black Tricorn Hat: Nothing special.

Black flask: Contains some of the strongest rotgut known to man and mer.

*Traits:*

Dunmer Blood: +50% fire resistance.

Drunken Sailor: Stamina and movement speed increase while drunk.

Sea Legs: More coordinated onboard ships, stamina and movement speed increase.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks good dude


----------



## Noise Marine (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll let someone else take Thalmor Dissident, tell me if I need to change or clarify anything about my character. I may have made a mistake or two.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

The Ashlanders still exist...but there is doubt about whether or not the Ashlands survived Red Mountains eruption...your Dunmer could have been born in the tribe's new territories.


----------



## Noise Marine (Dec 18, 2012)

Farseer Ulthris said:


> The Ashlanders still exist...but there is doubt about whether or not the Ashlands survived Red Mountains eruption...your Dunmer could have been born in the tribe's new territories.


 He wouldn't be old enough at age 97? I suppose you may be correct, regardless, the location isn't so much an issue for the character. It's mainly the culture of the Ashlanders that affects Redras. I could always change the age as I didn't intend on making the eruption a big part of his backstory.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

The Eruption doesn't necessarily have to be part of his background...perhaps he could have been cast out of the tribe before the eruption?


----------



## Noise Marine (Dec 18, 2012)

Farseer Ulthris said:


> The Eruption doesn't necessarily have to be part of his background...perhaps he could have been cast out of the tribe before the eruption?


 Alright, here's what I just figured out. The eruption happened in 4E 05, and it's currently 4E 172, so my character wouldn't have even been alive. I'll change it so that he was born in the new Ashlander territories in year 4E 75 and change the rest of the story where it's necessary.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

well if hes an elf he could have been alive


----------



## Noise Marine (Dec 18, 2012)

son of azurman said:


> well if hes an elf he could have been alive


 True, however, I wasn't interested in making him old. I wanted him just old enough to have plenty of life experience and relative maturity while being young enough to be hot blooded and adventurous. I may even make him younger yet.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Man oh man I am sorely tempted to join this  But I've promised myself no more joining until I get up a post for DasOmen's N7; mock exam week has absorbed my time lately though so I doubt I'll get one up until as late as Thurs.

If I can manage to get my things in order though a Khajit may join the ranks!


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

name=DarFurtim (instead of calling him DarFurtim all the time you can come up with a nick name for him)

race=khajiit (Cathay-raht)

age= 101

birthplace= Fenchal a port settlement in the vey south of elsweyr

physical appearance= as he is a cathay-raht he looks basically like a jaguar on two legs however not a standard jaguar but a melanistic one who are a rare breed born with jet black fur leaving them looking like panthers and night terrors often making those who see him at night fill with fear but are occasionally mistaken for werewolves at night which leads to hostilities.he wears a mithril vest over which he wears simple fur armour preferring to appear like a hunter than a fighter so that opponents will underestimate him and he also has leather greaves,boots and gauntlets.the cathay raht are larger than many other breeds but are no were near as big as the so called “tiger men” but are larger,faster and more agile then cathay and are often described as being the same size and speed of werewolves.

religious beliefs= darFurtim during his time as a bandit and thief started to worship the khajiit god Baan dar the bandit god who is a common choice of deity for khajiit and due to spending a great many years in cyrrodil he has also adopted the worship of Arkay as after every battle in the arena he prayed to arkay that those he had killed would be treated well in the afterlife and that they would forgive him as many of his opponents he knew and now e still carries around an amulet of arkay as he believes that in order for the spirit of the fallen to truly find peace they must be near an amulet or shrine to the death god and so he carries it.he does not let his beliefs get in the way to much but he is very stubborn about what he believes and will not take kindly to someone telling him he's wrong.

personality= DarFurtim is quiet a strange character,he only likes to take lives if their is a reason behind it and after every conflict he will take his time to make sure that the bodies are not left to scavengers wether that means burying them,burning them or just muttering a few words asking arkay to protect their body until their souls are received.also he is a skilled and quick killer slicing his opponents in a storm of slashes usually taking a head or a limb and if they are left with a slit throat or a cut gut then they are one of the lucky ones as he hates the idea of a slow death and doesnt think others deserve it either unless they commit a very very serious act that leaves only great disgust and hatred. he is a rebel when it comes to the law as he thinks that the empire is nothing but a selfish human wishing to control and that the aldmeri dominion are ignorant,stuck up posh thalmor dictators that cant stand someone else having more power than them.to his allies he is a kind and protective friend who will offer guidance and gratitude to those who deserve it and will stand by those in need no matter what the others if they also deserve it for if a murderer was cornered he would do nothing but let him meet his deserved end.

background= born in the port city of Fenchal at the southern sea border of elsweyr DarFurtim is a Cathay-raht also known as jaguar men one of the different breeds of Khajiit that depends on the alignment of the moons on the night of his birth.as his farther was a caravan trader DarFurtim learned from a young age how to persuade,to intimidate as he travelled elsweyr.one day when he awoke he was sat on the back of a kart with his arms and legs bound and the rest of the kart was taken up by imperial soldiers. when he tried to fall off the back he got dragged back by one of the soldiers and smacked in the face by the hilt of his sword.DarFurtim was knocked unconscious for hours and when he awoke he was knocked out again for days as the imperial patrol passed through elsweyr back into cyrrodil. he knew not why he was taken and were his father was but when he awoke this one time he was not attacked for he had reached his destination,as he was carried off he cart by two soldiers he found himself standing in the center of the imperial city. the two soldiers escorted the young khajiit now roughly 16 years old through the city streets until they came within site of a strange structure.

out of the entrance walked a redguard clad in steel armour with a great sword slung over his shoulder.

“what business have you here soldiers and why do you bring a feline in your arms?”called the redguard holding out his hand signaling the soldiers to walk no further.

“a young khajiit,we we’re patrolling through elsweyr when we came across their caravan raided by bandits leaving him the only survivor.we thought you could take him in maybe train him.”

“fine let me have a look at him.”moaned the redguard as the two soldiers started escorting the young khajiit towards the man.

The man agreed to take him in and when the soldiers had unbound the khajiit
he escorted the young feline towards the structure that layed before them.

“welcome to the arena!”said the redguard as they walked through the doorway and down into the bloodworks.

for the rest of the week DarFurtim was shown the different areas of the imperial city,introduced to the fighters and trained. He took a natural liking for swords especially when dual wielded. for years DarFurtim was trained in the arena as a fighter and when he reached 40 years he started competing in the tournaments but upon reaching gladiator he had seen enough of those who helped train him die by his blade,killing was what he was good at but he wanted more to his life so he left the arena. After he left he found it hard to find work and so he started training in lockpicking and thievery,one day he was breaking in to a wealthy mansion when things took a turn of events,wile he was in the wealthy persons bedroom unloading everything from the vault when the noble decided to take a nap.upon entering his bedroom he saw the khajiit trying to rob him and so ran at the thief with a wooden cane.quickly in defense the khajiit drew its sword and in a sudden flash of movement the noble was on the ground with his head rolling under the bed.quickly in panic he bolted from the home before someone went to investigate the thud of the body falling on the floor.

that night he slept in an inn somewhere in the north eastern side of cyrrodil however he wasn't there when he woke up. he woke up in a cave somewhere surrounded by three dark figures,each wore dark and red bodysuits with a black handprint on their chests for they were members of the dark brotherhood.they recruited him into their ranks making use of his blademaster and his stealthy skills and enhancing them till he was as deadly as an knife slicing through paper,however the assassin life was not for him as he preferred to have those who he killed he see his face and to have a reason behind killing them other than money so he left.

making a life outside of the law he started to assemble a group of bandits that used stealth to infiltrate their enemies and reveal themselves with a flash of steel that no one could escape but when a member turned over their hideout to the law he fled and now he finds himself in a bar hoping to be accepted into a dark elf’s band of smugglers.


skills=

destruction=solar embrace

illusion=terror incarnate

conjuration=the undoing

alteration=arcane senses

enchanting=twin blessings

one handed=blademaster,dance of death,storm of blades

blocking=wall of blades,bladebreaker

sneak=sweet silence

lockpicking=living key, hands of shadow

light armour=second skin

speech=silver-tongued,inspiration


equipment=

chainmail vest

fur amour (chest)

leather gauntlets,greaves and boots

jode=scimitar enchanted with damage stamina and damage majicka,improved at smith to be sharper and lighter.

jone=scimitar,improved at smith to be sharper and lighter.

amulet of arkay

leather satchell of picklocks

a backpack full of books including “ales and meads of tamriel”,”guilds and groups of tamriel” and “a list of illegal items” which he has used in the past to choose his next mission.

bed roll

simple hide tent

normal clothes for non adventurous activities

whetstone for sharpening his swords










traits=

night eye=better sight in darkness than others

claws=deals more damage in unarmed combat

tail control=using his tail DarFurtim can use his tail kind of like an arm in the fact that he can wrap it around objects and left them wether it be opening a door,stealing someones keys or throwing his sword over head and catching it catching his opponent off guard.

worshiper of arkay=being a follower of arkay DarFurtim has a great amount of knowledge about the dead,burials and tombs wether it be navigating them or keeping the dead dead he knows them well.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Arg ladey, Captain Eugene Blackheart at yur service!




Name: Captain Eugene Blackheart


Race: Imperial


Age: 55


Birthplace: Anvil, Cyrodiil, Tamriel


Physical Appearance: Eugene is a large, bulky man. He has a ragged visage, with two large blue eyes and a full black beard. He has black braided hair that hang over his shoulders. He wears fine clothes, plundered from royalty that he has slain. He wears a large black leather Imperial captain’s hat. 


Religious beliefs: Eugene prefers Daedra worship, as they may best suit his needs. He chiefly worships the Daedra Sanguine in hopes of being rewarded for his sinful lifestyle.


Personality: Eugene is a rough, hard man. As all Imperials, he has an insatiable lust for gold which led to his lifestyle of slaughter and plunder. He cares little for the lives of his comrades and sees most “pitiful” behavior as cowardice. Despite his tough nature, he’s not totally void of compassion. Often he will hear out his crew when problems arise in hopes of boosting morale. This, however, was also his downfall on many occasions because this show of weakness spurred mutiny. Thankfully, due to his excellent foresight skills, he has rooted out many a mutiny before it begun and made a show of their leader. He is an excellent swordsman who enjoys a good fight and has bested many an opponent in single battle. He is a great tactical thinker and a hard leader, as well as an exceptional fighter.


Background: 
Eugene grew up in the small Imperial town of Anvil near the coast of Cyrodiil. There he worked with his father as a blacksmith. As he grew older, he joined the Imperial navy due to his fascination of naval warfare. On one occasion, during a battle with sea-faring bandit thugs, his captain was struck by a bow and the crew flew into panic. Eugene forcefully regained control and proceeded to win the battle with minimal casualties. Upon his return, he was made captain himself. He served the navy for many years, but grew bored of it because it would yield him little gold – the thought pillaging and raiding was far more attractive.

Since then, he chose to dedicate his life to this greedy, selfish desire. He abandoned the Empire and rounded up a crew of bandit outlaws encompassing many of Tamriel’s different races and came to understand and respect each of their unique skills and usefulness. His crew raided Imperial ports and stole many of their vessels, taking to the seas and laying siege to distant towns and villages. They killed, raped, and plundered many villages that they passed by on their journeys, amassing vast amounts of wealth and equal amounts of notoriety. This notoriety attracted many other bandit clans into Eugene’s embrace and thus his pirate army began to grow. 

In one fateful event, an Imperial fleet was sent to ambush Eugene’s army and stem his growing power. A massive naval battle ensued and ended with the destruction of the Imperial fleet – but Eugene’s forces had suffered nearly the same amount of casualties. His fleet was decimated and only a handful of ships remained. Enraged and saddened, he turned back to consolidate, but many of his men either abandoned him or attacked him, hoping to steal all the plunder. Eugene managed to fend for himself and defeat his rival crew. He was now alone without his men.

He later forged new campaigns, summoning up other bandits that he could find and led small crusades that nearly always ended in failure. Eugene was getting old and his lust for plunder simply could not be satisfied. One day, after an unsuccessful raid, Eugene’s men mutinied and forced the captain to walk overboard, leaving all his wealth to the crew. In no shape to fight, Eugene obeyed and fell to his watery tomb. As his crew took off with a song in the air, Eugene managed to swim back to shore where he spent the rest of his life travelling from tavern to tavern, drinking ales and meads of all kinds, spending whatever remained of his loot knowing that he would die soon enough – of not of age, then of assassination.


Skills: Blademaster, Silver tongued, Merchant’s flair


Perks:
One-handed:
-	Blademaster
-	Storm of Blades
-	Dance of Death
Blocking:
-	Wall of Blades
-	Bladebreaker
Smithing:
-	Master of the Forge
Pickpocketing:
-	Thief’s Intuition
-	Under their Noses
Speech:
-	Silver Tongued
-	Merchant’s Flair
-	Inspiration
Light Armor:
-	Second Skin


Equipment: 

Pirates’ Wrath: A large curved sword, forged by Eugene himself to suit his fighting style.
Pirates’ Lust: A second curved sword, forged by Eugene to be used in conjunction with its twin.

Gold jewellery: These comprise of necklaces, wristbands, rings, and pendants. They show prestige and experience, but nothing else. These were stolen during Eugene’s old pillaging raids.

Imperial light armor, gauntlets, and boots. He wore this since he joined the navy.
Royal clothing: Shirt and pants that once belonged to Imperial nobility. He wears this over his armor as a show of wealth.
Ale: Eugene comes with three bottles of ale to suit his new drunkard lifestyle.
Torch: Eugene is an old man by Imperial standards – when it gets dark out, he needs to find his way home.
Rag: Eugene has a rag which he uses as a handkerchief.



Traits:

Imperial Luck: Finds more gold in chests and loot.
Voice of the Emperor: Calms nearby enemies for 60 seconds, but can only be used once a day.

Imposing Presence: Eugene has the ability to unite hostile forces, as was clearly demonstrated when he formed his pirate crew of bandit outlaws. He may force two enemies to help him, but only once a day and only for the time of 60 seconds.

Burning Ale: During Eugene’s crusades, he devised the strategy of lighting bottles of mead or ale on fire through the use of a rag to be thrown at enemy ships. This weapon proved incredibly useful for boarding parties who first set the enemy’s ship ablaze and then cut them down in their panic. If Eugene has a bottle of ale, mead, or any other alcohol, a torch, and a rag, he can make a burning Molotov and throw it as a weapon.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Colour me stupid, but I'm very confused about the Skills bit. I don't get why some people are listing a few skills before all the others, nor do I get how to indicate which skills are 'specialist', as per your instruction on the example. Could I get a clarification?

On another note, I'm almost done. Just everything post-history, or in other words, the less wordy side.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Normally these perks actually represent what skills your character is capable of. Take storm of blades for example, if your character has this, it means they are skilled in the use of dual wielding swords/axes/maces. If you choose the pyromancer perk, it means your character's an expert in fire spells (hurling balls of explosive fire, creating walls of said element etc)...So in conclusion the perks are your skills (as well as the occassional bonus)


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

OK, so Skills and Perks are one and the same? But I'm still confused about this:



> Skills (Choose eight to specialise in):


Specialisation. How, or am I going insane?


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

With the choice of perks/skills...it kinda allows for what direction you want your charcter to go into. Your character will have 8 skills...but it's up to you which ones you make him best at.


----------



## Noise Marine (Dec 18, 2012)

So, you have to take the perk in order to specialize in it as a skill? I'm just saying what makes the most sense to me. 

The new pirate captain is freaking badass, Destroyer. Avast, ye scallywag!


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Generally its what you have the most perks that makes the skill specialised in...the other skills are bits on the side unless you're aiming for a particular character build.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> The new pirate captain is freaking badass, Destroyer. Avast, ye scallywag!


Oh dear God, we're BOTH drunken pirate captains!? Hahaha, things should get interesting...


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

I'll get blasting a bit of Alestorm then :laugh:


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

So we have two pirates? Sweet jesus, this could be funny. Bust out the rum before we all get killed by not-drunk-enough pirates. 

So have a character sheet:

------------------------------------------------
*Name:* Tullahvul

*Race:* Altmer

*Age:* 71/86

*Birthplace:* Alinor (city), Summerset Isles

*Physical Appearance:* Always robed from head to toe (a full 6’4”), it is rare for someone to find Tullahvul’s skin, though it is a paler shade than that of most Altmer, more similar to that of the hardy Nords than that of the dextrous Bosmer. His eyes are a striking green and his face usually reads cold and calculating when out of view, though this will change to whatever is best if his face is visible. His features are striking and fairly sharp. He normally takes to the outside world in wizard robes of a distinctly black shade (read: black as you get), robes, hood and all. He wears normal leather boots, also normally black, along with gauntlets that run under his sleeves. His robes emit many colours, quite faintly, while his boots and gloves radiate a light green glow, visible only to those who are really looking for it. Despite this aura of power, his muscular ability is rather lacking.

*Religious beliefs:* Tullahvul never reveals his beliefs, even to those closest to him. However, it is notable that he refrains from making any reference to religion, such as the common remark of ‘by the Eight!’, in any of his speech. 

*Personality:* To say that any man or mer alive on Tamriel knows Tullahvul for who he is would be a statement falser than any. For the most part, he is quiet and tactful, interjecting useful little tidbits into conversations to turn them his way. He appears to be plotting, scheming and thinking for the most part, but he does not talk about it, so nobody knows for sure. Sometimes, he comes alive, actively taking part in the dialogue. Sometimes, he will just slip away without a word. He is as changeable as can be known, but there is one fact for certain: he must know things. That fact is as inescapable as fate itself. He will do anything for knowledge, brutally efficient in his endeavours. But he must keep to his own agenda…

*Background:* Tullahvul’s childhood was one of normality for the Altmer – secrecy from other races, daily affirmations of Aldmeri superiority and a top-notch education. Due to the eruption of Red Mountain in his early childhood and the reformation of the Aldmeri Dominion, his childhood was not the most open one – the Altmer were taking their normal haughty reaction to world events and were in the middle of a powerful bout of feeling themselves Tamriel’s rightful authoritative power. He learned a lot but was indoctrinated more. He harboured no hatred for the Thalmor, nor any great feelings for his parents or even other Altmer – he just studied as he wanted to.

His childhood was of no consequence for the things to come, as fate dictates him being a mage in every timestream and said experiences were to be for little. Upon his 20th birthday, Tullahvul left the city of Alinor for other places to learn and to gain more practical experience. He made his way to the Crystal Tower, the Mage’s Guild of Cyrodiil and various mages about Tamriel, learning, fighting; becoming who he was to be. He travelled as far as High Hrothgar to Sentinel, into Ayleid Ruins and even into Daedric realms in his travels. He was becoming great, advancing to numerous positions within magical organisations at a young age for an Altmer. But his tale took a turn for the odd. 

A messenger was sent with instructions for him to travel to the Temple of the Ancestor Moths, high in the Jerall Mountains. Here, a priest took him forcefully, eyes glowing with ethereal power, and locked him away in a hidden catacomb within the temple. Even for a mage of his calibre, this was a strange experience. The catacomb was completely empty, save for a single, black tome. There was only one option for him to take, after a process of decision spanning a week. He had to read it, whatever it was. Then he disappeared from the world, and spent the next fifteen years in a place known to few. When he emerged a mere fifteen seconds of real time later, he was a changed Mer. 

He was an enigma to all, completely and utterly changed. Where he was once relatively jovial and outgoing for an Altmer, vocal and eager to learn, he had become sullen and insular, quiet and efficient. His stations grew small to him and he rose in the order of these organisations, more suited to teaching than learning, but seeking knowledge nonetheless and never teaching a mass. His robes, once of the colours of the rainbow, cheerful and energetic, were changed for those of black, forbidding and dark. He was feared by many, but few knew what they were afraid of.

At the start of the Great War, Tullahvul was present in Leyawiin. As the Aldmeri army besieged the city, he cast a horrible, foggy blackness for yards around him, hampering both armies to little effect, save for his own escape. Eventually, on his own business, he came to the Flowing Bowl Inn in Bravil. He waited and waited for the people to arrive. His motives may be his own, but his business was to be shared. 

*Skills: 
Perks:*

*Destruction: 18*
-Pyromancer(2)
-Chryomancer(2)
-Electromancer(2)
-Master of Elements(5)
-Leechmaster(7)

*Restoration: 9*
-Wardmaster(7)
-Magic-Bound(2)

*Illusion: 24*
-Master of the Mortal Mind(3)
-Shaper of Realities(5)
-Invisible Prince(10)
-Terror Incarnate(3)
-Shadow Spells(3)

*Conjuration: 22*
-Prince of Oblivion(10)
-Daedra-Kin(5)
-The Undoing(7)

*Alteration: 10*
-Mage Armour(3)
-Arcane Senses(2)
-Living Stone(5)

*Sneak: 10*
-Shadow-Kin(10)

*Alchemy: 5*
-Snake-Kin(5)

*Equipment: *
*Robes of the Black Mage (Magic Armour):* Grants a boost to total Magicka to, reduces spell costs of and exudes a fearsome aura from the wearer.

*Elven Leather Gauntlets and Boots:* Mild protection, but less cumbersome and better at being armour than casual imperial leather. 

*Tendril Knife (Magic Weapon):* Makes foes sluggish and stupid 75% of the time. A very sharp and very strange self-protection blade.

*Traits:*
*Highborn (Race Trait)*: Increased Magicka regeneration rate (1000%) once per day, for a short period of time (60s).

*Fortify Magicka (Race Trait):* All Altmer are born with a distinctly greater amount of Magicka to draw from (+50). 

*Servant of the Tome:* Tullahvul knows things nobody else does and a strange power is on his side when it comes to business. He has access to specific spells and abilities and most people couldn’t even dream of, as well as the knowledge of how to bypass traps and puzzles with eerie ease. 

*Years in seconds:* Tullahvul’s voyage into the unknown has left him a changed Mer. He has wisdom and magical ability far beyond his years (increased magicka and magicka regeneration rate) and has the strangest aura surrounding him (speechcraft skills are temporarily lowered in his presence and enemies have a small chance of fleeing in the same area).

---------------------------------------
Hope you like it. And on a side note, feel free to begin guessing his motives and plans at any time. I want to see how easy he is to see through.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Hmmm intriguing, I'll enjoy figuring this enigma out that's for sure...and this book smells a little Daedric.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Farseer Ulthris said:


> Hmmm intriguing, I'll enjoy figuring this enigma out that's for sure...and this book smells a little Daedric.


Sniff sniff sniff. All should become clearer by the time this wraps (hopefully in a long time). And when will the action go up? Do you want a certain number of players?


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

We just need Santaire to put up their character...Still need my lieutenant after all :biggrin:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Yar har fiddle dee dee, being a pirate is alright with me. Do what you want 'cuz a pirate is free, you are a pirate!

... yes, I created this character under the influence of Alestorm.


----------



## Noise Marine (Dec 18, 2012)

Filthy landlubbers.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Question. Where is this? Skyrim? Morrowind? What? What province? City?


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

As we're smugglers, we start in Cyrodiil, then we move into Morrowind and then Skyrim (since the Dominion probably has the routes to the North completely blocked)


----------



## Noise Marine (Dec 18, 2012)

JAMOB said:


> Question. Where is this? Skyrim? Morrowind? What? What province? City?


 It's in the second italicized paragraph, ya goofball. 

Cyrodil, Anvil, The Flowing Bowl Inn.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

ahh ok thanks. My bad :/


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm assuming that we're not working as a permanent band of smugglers, so that we can run off and perform personal errands as well as the job(s) at hand. Would I be correctly assuming?


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

It's really up to your characters whether or not they want to stay on, smugglers get paid real good despite the risks....Theirs also always the chance of friendships forming here...if no one slits each other's throats that is.

There will be inbetween tasks, we may have to deal with obstacles. Also Dreyva isn't the type to stop his employees from making an extra penny.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Name: Jenna

Race: Nord

Age: 19

Birthplace: Riverwood, Skyrim

Physical Appearance: She has blonde, shaggy hair that while is normally tied in a ponytail goes just below the shoulders when hanging loose. She refuses to get a tattoo on the grounds that it ruins one of her greatest aspects - her innocent face. Making her eyes wide and her lip just slightly pouty, combined with her blades, she can get out of most trouble. Her features are hard, but she easily softens them when necessary having almost complete control over her face. She wears simple clothes of a dark green color that, while designed to allow movement and flexibility, show off generous cleavage.

Religious beliefs: She worships Talos, but not with particular fervor. In her opinion, if the god doesn’t directly help her its not really worth dealing with. Her existing beliefs are only there because of her deceased parents - they were stout believers and instilled in her a sense of awe, but it has diminished over time.

Personality: She is slow to trust and generally wary of others, as she is a thief by trade. She doesn't like to fight, preferring to sneak her way past any enemies, but she is adept with a knife and not too bad with a bow or a short sword. In general though, she is not the type to kill without purpose, but rather looks for alternatives - but when her life is threatened, she does not hesitate. She can feign innocence very effectively, but it is a sham. Jenna is a kind person at heart, but her experiences have hardened to a point where it doesn’t show.

Background: Jenna was born in Riverwood to a fairly wealthy family - her parents were successful traders. Her life was practically perfect, with everything she could ever want - until, that is, her 7th birthday. Her dad had been travelling from Whiterun with a special gift for her, but he was attacked along the way. The caravan was lost, and the traders were killed to a man. Her mother died of a combination of grief and disease not long after, and Jenna was left alone. Because she was so young, the family business was taken over by her uncle. He was a cruel man, but shrewd, and he was a good trader - but she hated him. At 9 she stole some gold and ran away, and he didn’t even bother to send men after her. He simply didn’t care.

She had no idea where to go, but she had to leave riverwood so she stowed away in a cart that was going to Falkreath and ended up there. She met some others like her, thieves, and an imperial named Leo who was a couple years older than her. He taught her to steal, fight, and use basic magic, and for a while the two traveled together. Both their skills developed, and few were their equals. They had other companions over the years, but after numerous betrayals, disguised guardsmen, and failed jobs, they decided to go it alone. However, Leo became infatuated with a girl, another thief, named Sara. He begged for permission to allow her into their little group, and Jenna, afraid he would leave otherwise, reluctantly agreed. Then there were three.

Jenna never trusted Sara, believing her superficial, facetious, and annoying. This drove her and Leo apart, though they still remained close, and he continually became angered at what he perceived to be simple jealousy. He wouldn’t be convinced to force her out, so Jenna left. At the age of 16 she was on her own. She couldn't bear to remain in Falkreath, so she planned to stowaway as she had when she was younger. Sara, however, didn’t want her to leave, and quite frankly hated her. She informed the guards that a thief who had remained elusive for 10 years would be hiding in a carriage leaving the city.

The guards discovered her, and were about to arrest her when she burst into tears. They didn't know what to do - here was this beautiful 16 year old girl, bawling because they were trying to arrest her. One tried to comfort her, and for his efforts received a knife in between the ribs. The other two guards blanked for a moment, not sure what to do - one charged her and Jenna pulled a second knife and battered away his attacks expertly before gutting him as she had the first guard. She turned and saw the third guard running for help, and she knew she only had a few moments to escape.

She escaped into an alleyway, finding her way to the place where Leo and she had lived most recently, and who should she find but Sara. Jenna implored Sara to help her escape Falkreath, and Sara replied with Venom, saying "If I wanted you to escape I wouldn't sent those guards after you." With that, she drew her bow and aimed at Jenna's heart, which began to beat faster and faster. This was it. In a moment of clarity, Jenna jumped behind a pile of nearby barrels but was still hit in the arm. Sara advanced on Jenna's hiding place bow in hand, ready to shoot. Jenna peered out, and pulled back just in time to avoid getting shot. Her heart hammered - what could she do? Sara had range. Then it hit her.

*"Why do you need to do this Sara? What threat am I to you?"* "Stupid girl. It's Leo, he misses you, and I can't have that, now can I?" *"That's because he loves me, Sara. He was going to come with me to Whiterun, but he wanted to make sure you didn't freak out about it."* She swallowed, hoping Sarah would buy her lie. "What do you mean? He loves me! He let you go!" Jenna grinned at her success. *"He never loved you. How could he, when I was right there? He was infatuated at first, but that passed. He's just too nice a guy to tell you - until I convinced him."* "You little liar! He loves me!" Jenna just started laughing, mostly at Sara's reaction but it helped her be convincing. "You Bitch!" With that, Sara dropped her bow angrily and drew her short sword, passed all reason at this point. Jenna smiled - even hurt as she was, she was more than a match for Sara and her clumsy, angry strokes.

Leo returned at probably the worst moment possible - Jenna was standing over Sara's corpse, and spat on the ground beside it just as Leo saw her. He was filled with anger and started screaming insults and curses. She turned and tried to reason with him, but refused to back down. She readied her knives for the upcoming duel, and he advanced angrily. A tear ran down her face. She blocked his first two blows then bashed his stomache with the hilt of her blade. His next advance was more cautious, and he was clearly the better fighter of the two. She tried everything to stop him, but his blade found her flesh. He pierced her side - it wasn't fatal, but the next one would be. He raised his sword, about to end her forever.

*"Leo,"* she called out softly. Her voice stopped him - then, all at once, their years together came flooding back to him. He teared up, but then saw the corpse of his lover and his mind was made up. He looked back to Jenna, anger in his eyes, and he walked forward. He cast one last glance at Sara to harden his resolve - this was his undoing. Jenna lunged forward, using the last of her strength, piercing him between the ribs as he had taught her. "*I love you,"* she cried softly, as his hate-filled eyes stared at her.

She escaped. To this day she's not entirely sure how, but she staggered away from her former home with whatever coin she could carry and her weapons, then woke up in a hay bed in an apothecaries house. He had bandaged her up, and kept her hidden as well. She asked where she was, and was told "Just out of Falkreath. Don't you worry, the guards wont look for you here." *"Thank you."* He helped her away, informing her that for the guards she had killed (in addition to her fellow thieves), making her a fugitive throughout Skyrim. She went south, travelling about for a few years, finally ending up in Cyrodil.

Magic

Alteration
Arcane Senses (2 points)

Illusion
Invisible Prince (10 points)

Combat

One-handed
Storm of blades (5 blades)

Blocking
Wall of blades (10 points)

Stealth

Sneak
Shadowkin (10 points)
Sweet Silence (5 points)
Assassin's blade (10 points)
Swift Shadows (5 points)

Lockpicking
A Living Key (10 points)
Hands of Shadow (5 points)

Pickpocketing
Ghosthands (10 points)
Thief's intuition (5 points)
Master of Deception (3 points)

Speech
Silver-tongued (10 points)

Skills: 

One-handed
Blademaster

Illusion 
Shaper of Realities
Invisible Prince
Shadow Spells

Restoration
Advocate of Life

Speech
Silver tongued
Merchant's flair

Sneak
Sweet silence

Equipment:

The Twins: two daggers, completely identical, they hold an edge almost unreally, and never seem to break.

Green clothes - so dark that they are almost black.

Brown boots and gloves (these normally in a hip pouch).

Amulet of Talos - she's not sure what it does, but since she acquired it she has survived horrid injuries and had surreal luck.

Traits:

Nord - resistant to cold (race).

Among them - After a lifetime of pickpocketing, Jenna can pass unnoticed through any crowd.

Feminine Allure - When she chooses to, Jenna can make almost any male do whatever she wants, and can often influence girls as well.

_How is this? Should I change anything?_


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Farseer Ulthris said:


> It's really up to your characters whether or not they want to stay on, smugglers get paid real good despite the risks....Theirs also always the chance of friendships forming here...if no one slits each other's throats that is.
> 
> There will be inbetween tasks, we may have to deal with obstacles. Also Dreyva isn't the type to stop his employees from making an extra penny.


So my character could run off for a short while and return to the party at an opportune time?

Also, will we be picking up (new) magical items along the way?


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Name: Jo’Ravar

Age: 72

Race: Khajiit

Gender: Male

Birthplace: Torval, Elsweyr

Physical Appearance: Jo’Ravar is one of the common Cathay breed of Khajiit. He has relatively light grey coloured fur save for a few black stripes on the top of his head. A number of tattoos also are displayed prominently on his arms, telling of his training as a healer and also describing his place of birth, Torval. Ravar is generally seen in his leather armour, which has seen him through many fights; however, he also wears a plain shirt and trousers. However, he is rarely seen far from his personal carrying pack, which contains much of his tools of the trade and herbal remedies.

Religious Beliefs: Although Jo’Ravar believes in all of the gods, and ascertains that only a fool would think that they had no sway on the mortal realm; he himself worships the Khajiit pantheon, particularly Baan Dar, the god of ingenuity; Alkosh, the god of time and S’rendarr, the runt.
Personality: Jo’Ravar may be seen as a somewhat scornful character, often being blunt about the world the way he sees it regardless of how it may affect those around him; however, although many may not call him as such, Jo’Ravar is a realist and an optimist, believing that salvation is possible for his people if they can free themselves from the oppression of the Thalmor. Regardless, he is a loyal friend to those who have earned his trust, and he hates wasting life, as is his profession to try and save those that he can. However, over time he has become more and more cynical of his duties, patching up too many young soldiers only to have them sent to their deaths once more. 

Background: Ravar was born the youngest child to a fairly well off Khajiit merchant family, having earned their wealth through brave trade deals and delivering their goods whether through warzone or storm. It was expected from the start that Ravar would follow in his parents’ footsteps, as were his older siblings. However, it became clear from the start that he had no intention of being some reserved merchant making deals and trades from the security of their estate. Ravar became infamous throughout his clan for heading out for nights at a time into the wilderness, returning with prey he had hunted and in need of the apothecary not a few times. Despite at first being horrified of his activities, soon Ravar’s parents began to encourage their son, admitting to themselves that their youngest had the least to inherit. As he grew, Ravar proved himself time and again, eventually earning himself enrolment in the local colleges of Torval; where he joined many other wealthy clan children, some seeking to better themselves and make their own name more prominent than their families’, whilst others simply sought to hone their skills to the capacity their wealth afforded them. Ravar felt himself drawn to restoration magic and spent days and nights training with the apothecary, his escapades into the wilderness giving him a ready experience to draw upon for herbal remedies. However, upon turning 15, Rovar’s life began to collapse around him. 

In 4E 115, the Elsweyr confederacy was overthrown in a Thalmor supported coup, and replaced by the two ancient kingdoms of Anequina and Pelletine, which swiftly became client states of the Aldmeri Dominion. At first, such changes meant little to the young Khajiit, but as time wore on the occupation made itself known. The Thalmor raised those who had supported them to new heights, and many of Elsweyr’s new elite did not look kindly on the state of those beneath them. Thalmor Justicars and soldiers policed the streets as Aldmeri businesses received honorary tax breaks supposedly as a sign of ‘thanks’ from the new Khajiit governments. Ravar soon could not ignore the injustice on the streets as he witnessed poor evicted from their homes if a Thalmor willed it, or a beating by guards go unnoticed and unpunished, his greatest mistake happened on one such occasion. 

A poor merchant was dragged onto the street and beaten within inches of his death by Anequina guards, apparently for daring to compete with a large Thalmor business. The man’s family were dragged out with them, forced to witness their father’s humiliation. Ravar was part of the crowd that surrounded the event, perplexed by the total and public demonstration of the Thalmor and their clients’ power. Once the guards were satisfied that their quarry had fully comprehended their message, along with all who witnessed it, the man’s bloody form was left where it lay. Without thinking, Ravar ran forward, reaching into his medical kit as he went before tending to the Khajiit’s wounds when no one else would. Ravar felt nothing of the world around him, only his patient, and paid no attention to the crowd once more forming around the scene as the young Khajiit worked to save the man’s life. Eventually, Ravar had done all he could, and instructed the family on how to get to his teacher at the college, who would tend to the man’s greater wounds. The wife and children of the Khajiit thanked him deeply before leaving the events to catch up to the perplexed Khajiit; Rovar slowly began to make sense of what had just occurred, and the feelings which he felt to what he had witnessed. Remaining at the scene was his blunder; his actions had drawn unwanted attention and the guards decidedly did not take kindly to what they perceived as defiance. Ravar was dragged out in front of the crowed, whipped and beaten; however, the guards were more cautious with their punishment of a merchant’s son, so left him with his life and the ability to stumble along the street. Upon returning to the college, Ravar found his parents waiting for him distraught at what had occurred. His father instructed him to leave Elsweyr immediately, warning that the Thalmor would not take kindly to his actions and even his heritage could not save him. Ravar left that night, with a caravan chartered by his clan and enough gold to see him through; before he left one final gift had been bestowed upon him, the aged apothecary had pulled Ravar aside and thrust a bag of supplies into his hands along with the college’s seal and bestowed the title of ‘Jo’ upon his name. 

And so, Ravar found himself in Cyrodil. Eventually, Ravar realised that the inheritance from his clan would not last him long and so he began to travel the province, making something of a name for himself as a travelling apothecary, surgeon and doctor, indeed whatever was required of the people where he arrived. Over the years Ravar also found himself performing some mercenary work, helping local communities to root out bandits that plagued them, for a small fee of course; he also became an able hunter, honing the skills he had first toyed with as a child. In some more distant communities Ravar came to be well-known and respected for the aid he brought when he passed during his travels, yet he never settled in a single spot. At the age of 45, Ravar found himself in the Imperial City for the first time, and somewhat down on his luck; it was then that he was approached by a representative of the Imperial legion, who offered him what he needed most: work. 

For the next 22 years Ravar was an auxiliary in the Imperial Legion and was deployed alongside soldiers as both archer and apothecary. It was in this line of work that Ravar learned the most of his skill in battle and honed his skill in his trade, tending to everything from poison, to disease, to battle-wound whilst in the heat of combat. However, during this time Ravar also became somewhat removed, witnessing the deaths of his patients both in battle and on the table time and time again; more and more he also comforted himself with the thought of vengeance of the Thalmor and saw the Legion as his means of opposing them. It was during one operation where they were hunting bandits near the Elyswerian border that a message arrived for Ravar, stating that two of his brothers had been killed by the Thalmor in a brawl, one in the fight itself and the next in the summary execution which followed. Enraged, Ravar left the Legion, disgusted at how they continued to succumb to the Thalmor. He became a mercenary once more, at times fighting alongside the Legion, but more often than not fighting in places where their waning power was all too obvious, Ravar took up where he left off, taking jobs where he could, but despite apparently not caring for legality, it would be ill advised to say that he lacked morality.

Skills:

Archery

The Piercing arrow (5 points): Even from a distance you can see the flaws in the opponent's armour, allowing you to penetrate it with ease.

Deadly Shot (10 points): You know the right places to shoot to bring down your enemies swiftly.

Storm of Arrows (10 points): Such is your accuracy, you can fire arrows at great speed while they hit flawlessly.

All seeing eye (3 points): You can hit the furthest targets that you can see.

Crippling shots (3 points): You know just where to hit to cripple your enemies.

Clear thinking (3 points): Nothing can impede your concentration when shooting.

Restoration

Advocate of life (5 points): Life is your duty to preserve, the energies of magicka serve this purpose through the healing of wounds and the purging of toxins and diseases.

Wardmaster (7 points): All but the most powerful spells can be blocked by your skill in wards, and you can tease the energy from them to power your own spells.

Maker of Guardians (5 points): Restoration allows you to shape the world, allowing to heal allies and scorn the unholy when such zones are created

Magic-bound (2 points): Such is your connection to Aetherius, you can use more magicka than other Mages could.

Embodiment of Life (10 points): Such is your skill at the school of restoration, you can save yourself from the point of death.

Light Armour

Second skin (5 points): Having acquainted yourself to the lightest of armours, they pose no obstruction to you.

Light as a feather, hard as steel (10 points): Such is your skill with light armour, you can easily make it rival that of heavy armour.

Alchemy

Snake-kin (5 points): Like a snake, you are skilled in making the deadliest poisons in Tamriel.

Apothecary (10 points): A knowledge of life-giving and augmentative tonics helps greatly.

One with the forest (5 points): Such is your knowledge of plant life, you know what to avoid and what to pick to achieve the right effect.

Alteration

Arcane senses (2 points): With the right spell, the living and the undead become known to you, even behind the very walls.

Total: 100

Traits:

Night Eye – Can see in the dark better than others.

Claws – Deals more unarmed damage than others.

Doctor – Jo’Ravar is a trained apothecary and has had significant experience tending to wounded, giving him the ability to treat even the most grievous injuries; even if that treatment is the last bottle of ale.

Traveler – Jo’Ravar has been on the move for most of his life, as such he can survive capably in the wilderness. He can make use of what is available and is an experienced hunter. 

Equipment:

Elsweyrian bow - A bow made in the tradition of the Khajiit and one of Jo'Ravar's most prized possession which he picked up from a travelling caravan. It is one of the few reminders of a home he has not seen in over half a century.

Leather armour - Light and quiet, Jo'Ravar's armour has seen him through many battles and for all intents and purposes does not hinder his movements whilst he is at work.

Scaled Bracers of Medicine - Bracers given to Jo'Ravar during his time in the Imperial Legion, they have seen use by a number of battlefield healers and increase his abilities in restoration magic.

Leather boots - Given the amount of time and distance these boots have weathered, its no wonder Jo'Ravar turned down the standard Imperial alternative, even with the make-shift mends and repairs you simply cannot beat reliability.

Imperial light helmet - A memento courtesy of the Imperial Legion, the Imperial light helmet has been tested in wars across Tamriel and as such is one of the most common pieces of armour in the lands, Jo'Ravar has been spared many potentially fatal blows due to the protection it offers.

Medical satchel - The only true keepsake Jo'Ravar holds onto of his old life, given to him just as it all began to change by his old teacher. The satchel has been a decider of life for decades to people across Cyrodil in the hands of Jo'Ravar, with the medicines it contains healing countless, and its poisons also killing many. Within the satchel Jo'Ravar also keeps a single bottle of the strongest ale, for when he can do nothing more. (I'm going to go ahead and count this as one of the enchanted objects).

Letter from Elsweyr - A short a worn letter that travelled across the vast distances to finally find itself in Jo'Ravar's hands. He is guarded of its contents, but it drives him onwards as he hopes to gain some from of vengeance on those whom have wronged him.

Plain clothes - For when armour is not needed; Jo'Ravar also can use the clothes underneath his armour in cooler climates.

Silver Emerald Necklace - Kept close at hand by Jo'Ravar at all times - he's learned through experience to keep some form of investment for when times truly become tough. 

Sleeping Roll - Light weight and practical over comfort, another item courtesy of the Imperial Legion which Jo'Ravar still holds on to.

Ok here we go!  Hope I'm not too late. I'm kinda wrestling with myself over whether to change some of the skills (NOTHING SERIOUS!) so as to get 'merchant's flair' for the sake of his backstory


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Sweet character...and on the question of magic items, yes we will be acquiring more on the way...since we will be running into all sorts of places


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

edit:just realised you picked cathay and i picked cathay raht so we will be different.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Haha, cat people for the win!  If u'd rather I chose another SoA though I'm cool with it  No idea what the differences really are so just chose the breed that had 'common' and 'skyrim' in its description  .


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Lets see who's gonna be the coolest cat in town :laugh:


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

well the cathay raht are jaguar men and are known for their agility and thievery compared to the tiger men who are massive brutes but saying that ill probably be changing mine anyway as the breed doesnt match my character


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

son of azurman said:


> well the cathay raht are jaguar men and are known for their agility and thievery compared to the tiger men who are massive brutes but saying that ill probably be changing mine anyway as the breed doesnt match my character


I've read through and I think Jo'Ravar is more of a normal 'cathay' than the bigger ones


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd have my CS up already, but am stuck on what to have as a second magical item and what to call it.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Santaire said:


> I'd have my CS up already, but am stuck on what to have as a second magical item and what to call it.


As far as it appears, you don't need two. If you could post the basics of your character, I'd happily help you.

Also, some name generators for if you're stuck with a name but know the item.


----------



## Noise Marine (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm sorry but, I'm gonna have to drop out of this thread.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Name: Arvena, though she cannot remember her surname. She goes by the nickname _Shade_ normally

Race: Dunmer

Age: 154

Birthplace: Balmora, Morrowind

Physical appearance: Possessing the grey skin and red eyes typical to her race, Arvena appears to be just a normal Dark Elf. Her long hair is so dark a brown as to be almost black and normally bound back so as to not impede her vision though when in safety she sometimes releases it, allowing it to fall freely. She is lithe but not muscular, slim at the waste and the shoulders. A few scars decorate her torso, none of them deep enough to have cut muscle and so impede movement. They are the scars of a swordswoman whose mistakes have been infrequent and small. Her face could be termed beautiful, if her eyes were not so hard. She wears her ebony sword, the _Liche Blade_ in a scabbard at her left hip and a dagger at her right. Her armour is black died leather, the joints softened to allow silent movement. The gauntlets of her armour are fingerless to allow greater dexterity and also to allow her ring to touch the skin and thus convey its enchantment. Over her armour she wears a hooded black cloak, though normally she does not use the hood. She walks with the predatory grace shared by skilled assassins and Blademasters alike

Religious Beliefs: Traditional Dunmeri ancestor and Daedra worship

Personality: Similar to Dreyva, when Arvena is sober she tends to be friendly and approachable, if more wary than her lover about what she says when others might be listening. But when given a task she is serious and focussed on it, whatever it may be and she expects others to be just as focussed. This makes her a demanding leader, but it is also reassuring. It is the leaders who don’t focus that miss details and it is the leaders that miss details that die and get their followers killed into the bargain. She is not above drinking with other of the smuggling crew; indeed sometimes she is the one to suggest doing so. When drunk her mood can swing from jovial to bitter in a heartbeat. Such is the suddenness that experienced members of the crew tend to avoid her when she’s drunk, all save Dreyva for he alone shares her bitterness. She is the only person to see when he breaks down in tears at his loss and even had the others seen it, there is no doubt that she is the only one who has the courage to comfort him. She is the only person in the crew to know of Dreyvan’s ordeal and she shares his hatred of the undead. She loves him fiercely and wishes she could rid him of the nightmares that wake him close to screaming.

Background: Born into a relatively rich family of nobles in Balmora, I was taught the honour and respect for life, the Daedra and the ancestors that watched over my family. My main interest was in swordplay, an interest my family were happy to endorse. So I trained, trained long and hard until I could cross blades with the finest and come out on top. The sword was my weapon of choice and still is, though I was capable of wielding maces and axes in equal measure. Through the many years needed to reach such a high level of skill I dabbled in the magics, but found that though I did have talent in magic I did not have the patience to learn to wield the powers of Aetherius.

Also, something quite apart from my official training, I learned the ways of the smuggler, the thief and the outlaw. I could cross the rooftops with the best of them, pass unnoticed by the wider world with barely a thought and slip items past even the most astute of guards. All this I learned, but not to break the law. To hunt those that did. At that time, I believed in the law above all. In the death of the criminal. So I hunted them across Vvardenfell. I was a bounty hunter, one of the most feared by criminals. I refused to give a name and it was those I hunted who bestowed upon me the name _Shade_. For I was one with the shadows and those I hunted never survived for long.

But tragedy can change even the purest, and I was never pure to begin with. The destruction of Vvardenfell while I watched from the far shore shattered me.

There are no words to describe the anguish that seized my heart as she watched the red mountain erupt, raining fire over the isle. For the next fifty years I wandered, my soul shattered and my mind half crazed by grief. I butchered all who got in her way, not caring whether they were human, Mer, Khajiit or Argonian. All died before her blade. It was the Thalmor who first found me and at first, they were pleased. That was until I killed the men sent to bring me back with them. But through all this, I did not grow stronger. I wasted away, losing all that was left of what once I had held dear. It was during this time that I came upon the _Liche Blade_, before I became wholly crazed. It was the possession of a vampire whom I deprived of Undeath. I took his weapon as my own and continued my wanderings.

It was Dreyva Arrivayn who healed me. He was the one person I never beat, but then I never wanted to. He came upon me in the dark of night, stumbling into her camp in hope of a place to sleep. There we fought, the fire shining upon our spinning blades. I took apart his defence and stood over him, sword tip at his throat. But I never drove the blade home.

He was at my mercy but for all I wanted to do it, I could not be the one to place the killing blow that took Dreyva from this life.

And it was he who won, magic crackling around his palms. The lightning leapt to my sword and from there rocketed into me, throwing her back across the clearing to land dazed and nearing unconsciousness. Dreyva’s face was the last thing I remembered from that night before darkness took me to a place where all the horrors in my life had never taken place, a place where I could have been married and had children and the red mountain would never erupt.

Surprisingly, I woke up and when I did I gazed upon the world with new eyes. Dreyva’s explanation was simple. It had not been grief that had driven me insane, or at least not only grief. The _Liche Blade_ had been slowly feeding on me, taking away all positive emotions and leaving only mistrust, hatred and grief. My memories of the time since even before I first picked up the weapon are hazy still, a bi-product of the weapon’s ancient curse. Dreyva had cleansed my soul of the curse, but if she was ever to wield the _Liche Blade_ again then more permanent measures would have to be taken to protect me from the arcane energies that coursed through it.

It took years of travelling together and more than a few narrow escapes to amass the materials needed to create such an item but eventually it was all gathered.

Being both a better enchanter and the man who had cured me of the curse in the first place, it was Dreyva who worked magic to create the blocker. A ring, forged of silver and yet the colour of polished ebony, was what he produced. Upon slipping it over my finger I felt a searing heat emanating from it and what was once black now shone with light. But the flare of ethereal light lasted only a moment. Upon picking up the _Liche Blade_ however, the ring shone like a firebrand. But it was a firebrand in the face of a thunderstorm and the blinding brightness slowly diminished until it was only a faint glow.

Dreyva explained it that night while I gazed at the ring. It would hold back the curse, prevent it from touching me. However it would take a much more powerful mage to cleanse the sword entirely, the ring only halted its progression. This also caused a build up of the curse and Dreyva was very clear on the fact that should an unprotected person attempt to wield the sword, their minds would be gone in an instant.

I stayed with him and followed him into smuggling. I was in love with him, even then. The smuggling ring we built up relied no small part on trust but while Dreyva was the subject of our fellows admiration, there is little doubt that I was the one they feared. Particularly after a fool tried to steal the _Liche Blade_ and, driven insane by its curse, slaughtered half the smugglers in our camp before I met him blade to blade before the fireside. I knew that sword better than he ever got the chance too and I knocked it from his hand with a few carefully placed blows. He died with a blade through his head and I was feared ever after, more because of the way the sword had driven the thief insane than my swordplay. I didn’t care. I loved Dreyva and he loved me and there would be more smugglers and always more thieves. Better they fear me and the sword and avoid both than fear me and be driven insane by the sword.

The history of the _Liche Blade_ is a long and grim one, but it is too long to tell here. Settle for my tale...


Skills

One-handed:
Blademaster
Master of Three
Dance of Death
Storm of Blades

Blocking:
Bladebreaker
Wall of Blades

Light Armour:
Second Skin
Light as a Feather, Hard as Steel

Sneak:
Shadowkin
Sweet Silence
Swift Shadows

Lock-picking:
Ebony Picks

Speech:
Inspiration

Total: 100


Equipment:
The _Liche Blade_: An incredibly ancient weapon, forged of ebony and bound with a terrible curse. Those struck feel their very vitality slipping away from them and fear freezes their hearts, turning even the bravest into a coward
Amulet of Kynareth: An amulet blessed by a priest of Kynareth, it conveys increased speed and stamina to the wearer
Leather armour: Lightweight, form-fitting and black leather armour, the joints of which have been oiled so that they make no sound as she moves
Dagger: Made of steel and sharpened to a razor sharp edge
Cloak: Hooded and black, falling to her ankles. When infiltrating she discards it so that the cloth does not rustle on the floor as she moves

Traits:
Dunmer Blood: Her Dunmer Blood gives her a resistance to fire
The Void: When fighting Arvena can push aside all emotion, becoming untouched by anger or fear. She thinks faster and clearer and it is her mind that dictates her actions, not her emotions.
Soul Guardian: The ring forged by Dreyva to protect Arvena from the curse of the Liche blade. It also cleanses poisons and diseases from the wearer and prevents Sanguinare Vampiris from taking root


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

oooooo better get you two a room


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh and yeah, I might put up the history of the _Liche Blade_ in original works at some point


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Does this mean we're almost ready to begin? A party of insanity, pirates and smuggling?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Does this mean we're almost ready to begin? A party of insanity, pirates and smuggling?


Only one pirate now, unfortunately


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> Only one pirate now, unfortunately


well thats one less beardy guy with rum breath to carry home on a night


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

DestroyerHive said:


> Only one pirate now, unfortunately


 I really think you should keep him on for an update then get your character to kill himself in some kind of hilarious and insane way. Examples:
-Drinking himself to death, as in he's just drunk that drop too much and he keels over with an awesome line
-He guts himself
-He falls overboard (which could be in a barrel of rum) and drowns
-He eats Jarrin Root by accident

Or he could die OOC, being mentioned as dying on the way to the group in the Action Thread's OP (wink wink nudge nudge).


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Drinking himself to death, as in he's just drunk that drop too much and he keels over with an awesome line


I don't think this would be possible, as he had over 90 years to perfect his alcohol resistance, whereas Eugene only had 50-something, not counting childhood .


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

whens this starting


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I think our GM has abandoned us...


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> I think our GM has abandoned us...


Oh god i hope not... I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Workin on action thread guys


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

So not abandoned!! Happiness is like a warm gun (that may or may not be urging you to work faster but hey im not saying anything) godspeed good sir


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Just want to say - septims wouldn't be the currency at this point in time in the history of Tamriel, given that Uriel Septim hadn't united the provinces into the Second Empire.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Malochai said:


> Just want to say - septims wouldn't be the currency at this point in time in the history of Tamriel, given that Uriel Septim hadn't united the provinces into the Second Empire.


List of problems here:
-This is 4E 172. The Empire is controlled by the Mede Dynasty, not the Septims, as you seem to suggest was in progress or to come;
-The Second Empire was a long way before this, it spanned parts of the 1st and 2nd eras, none of the 4th;
-Uriel Septim didn't unite provinces, nor did he found the Second Empire.

It appears you have read the Second Aldmeri Dominion as the Second Empire (of Cyrodiil), and been a bit confused on the Septims, which is fully possible, given that there are a ton of them. 

At any rate, Septims would still have value within Cyrodiil and the provinces that are still loyal to the failing Empire. Plus, the situation is, if anything, worse during Skyrim, a game which suggests that the Septim is still the most common currency. 

And Ulthris: Could we get an ETA on the Action thread?


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Damn it, thrust myself back into the time of the OTHER Aldmeri Dominion -_- And I meant the Third Empire, which Tiber Septim (the Septim I meant) founded when he united Tamriel. I swear I read the opening post as starting in 2E ... My mistake =\ THAT is where all the wrong things started creeping in 

Honestly, I do know what I'm talking about ...

And the Action thread is up, by the way ...

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=120639


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Malochai said:


> Damn it, thrust myself back into the time of the OTHER Aldmeri Dominion -_- And I meant the Third Empire, which Tiber Septim (the Septim I meant) founded when he united Tamriel. I swear I read the opening post as starting in 2E ... My mistake =\ THAT is where all the wrong things started creeping in
> 
> Honestly, I do know what I'm talking about ...
> 
> ...


We all make mistakes. Especially when exams creep in, as it happens. Thanks, world.

And brain farts are brain farts. Post up soon, likely tomorrow. Too late today, sadly.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is my entry to the roleplay hope he is alright. Any changes just ask>




Name: Abryick Moorton

Race: Breton 

Age: 65 ( is this alright? I imagine with the Breton’s elvish blood they would live far longer than a human and as such this would be the prime of his life.)

Birthplace: Skingrad, Cyrodiil

Physical Appearance: Abryick has the skin of a normal Breton. He has ordered brown hair that reaches his shoulders. His face seems to be permanently covered in dirt apart from the rare occasions he manages to wash himself. His face is unscathed and untouched by the passing of time apart from three faded lines that mar the left side of his face, his reward for an unfortunate encounter with a bear. His eyes are a pale blue that borders on grey with pupils that becoming almost unseeable when he enters battle. He often wears a blue robe when not in combat and it is clear that he seems to have some affinity with this colour as he wears it whenever possible. 

Religious beliefs: Like many Bretons he is not particularly religious. He has spoken to a few of the Daedra first hand and and believes that none of them are worth worshiping. He has respect for Magnus and Julianos yet none he truly worships. 

Personality: Abryick is a friendly character who tries to avoid conflict wherever it is possible. He will always try defend someone who is being downtrodden as he knows too well the pain it causes. However he is often seen as silent to those that do not know him as he has trouble starting a conversation. Yet he is a very lively character amongst those he regards as friends. He is not a large drinker but does enjoy elvish wine. 

Background: Abryick was born in Skingrad in 4E 107. His family where mages who had decided not to join the two guilds formed after the dissolution of the mages guild. They trained him mainly in the arts of Conjuration and Restoration and he proved an apt learner. He rarely travelled out of town and as such had very little idea of the failing empire he inhabited. However when Abryick was fifteen a summoning spell gone wrong unleashed a crazed daedroth onto the streets of Skingrad. Though it was eventually dealt with it maimed many guards and resulted in the destruction of a house. To the people that lived in Skingrad this was all the proof they needed to drastically change there opinions of the Moorton family. Under increasing pressure from the town guards Abryick and his family left Skingrad to Bruma. 

Having tasted first hand the damage that magic caused the people of Bruma where not welcoming to the arrivals however Abryick’s mother and father had already decided that they would stop using magic so that they could live the rest of there life in peace. This frustrated Abryick immensely yet he still practiced in solitude (not the city) summoning imps and many other of the lesser Daedra. His control of the Daedra began to grow greater and greater. He began to converse with these Daedra and began to understand them far greater than his parents. 

Eventually Abryick decided that he wanted to leave Cyrodiil and train at what he viewed as the last bastion of magic: the College of Winterhold. When he discussed this with his parents his dad remained silent but his mother raged. She forbid him to go stating that she could not see her only son fall into peril. This only convinced Abryick more and a week later he had prepared a few weeks provisions and a some pairs of clothes and left. Just before he reached the front door his farther confronted him. He told his son that he had to this or he would regret it and the father gave Abryick 2000 septims and the amulet of their line. 

Luckily for Abryick there are many sell-swords in Tamriel. He hired two to escort him to the college of Winterhold and paid them 750 septims each. However the journey there was fraught with danger and only Abryick managed to stumble to Winterhold holding his ragged clothes and the amulet his father gave him. He entered the College with no troubles and began to master his chosen skills. 

After five years he left the College feeling he had learned almost all he wanted to know about magic. It was the return journey that shaped Abryick. Feeling far safer than when he had joined Abryick did not buy protection, instead he walked alone. He felt safe knowing that his magic would protect him. Unfortunately the bandits that saw Abryick where well versed in fighting wizards and stalked him for a day before deciding to attack. 

The first thing Abryick knew of the attack was a poisoned arrow pierce his flesh and sever his connection with magic. He was defenceless as the Bandits looted his body stealing everything he owned and left him for dead. Yet as luck would have it Abryick found a warrior, dead, buried in the snow. His magicka still gone he put on the plate armour. He picked up the great sword and vowed he would claim his amulet back.

It was weeks before he was ready. Suddenly his belief in his invulnerability had been shattered. He realised how foolish he had been for taking his life so lightly and only wearing cotton to protect it. He combined his skills in magic and the armour he was wearing and through great struggle he reclaimed he amulet. Sadly the sword that had helped him was all but shattered and most would have left it. Not Abyrick he understood that he could combine it with a summoned sword and the blade would cleave through armour. 

Abyrick returned to his mother and father and lovingly returned to them for a week before he set of in search of riches and fame. He journeyed for many years before he arrived at Anvil and saw the sign at the inn. 

Skills:

Conjuration
Prince of Oblivion
Daedra-kin
The Manifestation of blades 
Binding blade

Two-Handed
Paladin
Deathmarch

Heavy armour
Dwemer’s Gift
Steel Flesh

Alteration
Mage Armour
Arcane senses 

Restoration 
Magic-bound
Bane of Undeath
Maker of Guardians 
Embodiment of Life

Enchanting 
Elemental touch
Twin Blessings

Equipment:

Kattermars: A shard of a sword that does no damage on its own. When coupled with a summon daedric sword spell however it gains the ability to ignore armour. 

Vesira: Family heirloom it is a blue jewelled amulet that fortifies both Restoration and Conjuration that Abryick values with his life. 

Ancient plate armour

Traits

Magic Resistance 

Dragonskin 

Quick wit: even as a young child Abryick was clever. After years on the road this wit has been sharpened to a razors edge. 

Strong Honour: Abryick will not partake in events that he feels our morally wrong due to the fact that his conscience makes him feel maddeningly guilty.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Terribly sorry, but I think I'll have to delay my post until the weekend, because school started and I'm very busy this week.

Captain Blackheart will be with you shortly!


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry for the brevity of the post, but there's not much more to say. Also note that Tullahvul will preemptively phase out if you attempt to make conversation.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I would just like to note that my Jenna only _seems_ arrogant - she's actually terrified if all this and is overcompensating


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

JAMOB said:


> I would just like to note that my Jenna only _seems_ arrogant - she's actually terrified if all this and is overcompensating


Haha, don't mind him, Jo'Ravar's just somewhat judgemental.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Just for reference to everyone, as Yru0 pointed out to me, Tullahvul arrived a long time before the others and was just standing there, invisible. Well, nearly invisible. If you had a _really_ good eye, I guess you could see him from the little light that would get through his light reflection field.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Yru0 said:


> Haha, don't mind him, Jo'Ravar's just somewhat judgemental.


 Oh this is going to be fun


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been posting guys...laptops playing up and college is being an evil sod


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

I think I'm going to post after a few others have posted. Never first unless beneficial...

On a side note, who's going to be getting TESO?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Me if my computer can run it


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Me and my friends have already sorted out races,roles,names,backstories and the name of our warband which will raid farms,ambush caravans and maybe when it comes to the imperial city aid in the sieges.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

If the game works for me I might see if I can join you SOA


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

So apparently the update was posted. A while ago. Due to technical difficulties I will hopefully post by tomorrow. And... Just letting you all know


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Shebajesuban. Postage to follow soon.

(note: I type random things that aren't actually words. Any similarity to anything vaguely rude is coincidental.)


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

will get posted sometime this week didnt notice the update


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Guys do you mind if I post last I don't believe my character would speak until he had heard all the others had to say. 

Thanks


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Tarvitz210300 said:


> Guys do you mind if I post last I don't believe my character would speak until he had heard all the others had to say.
> 
> Thanks


You could post it as if it was last. So you could say 'after all the others had spoken their turn' or somesuch to introduce his speech.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Will get post up soon just got back as I was away for the weekend


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Another post by tomorrow from me, assuming this isn't going to be left to die.


----------

